# No air blows through dash registers



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

1970 GTO
AC wiring, but AC is removed til I can rebuild it all. I just got the fan switch working and repaired the cold/heat cable. The problem I seem to have is I can get the selector to make air blow out the defrost and the floor vents, but I can't seem to get it to blow out the center, left/right vents of the dash. Any clues would be of great help while I have the dash taken apart some and can access alot of it. Vacuum diagrams if anyone has them also.

Thanks Guys for your help.
John


----------

